# CCW Permit Wait Time



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Here in NC it takes up to 90 days to get your CCW permit. I applied for mine Nov. 7th, 2005 and *still have not received it*. After calling last week to find the status on it, I was told 2 more weeks until I get it. Which would almost be right at 90 days exactly. I'm thinking they should tell you it takes "90 days" to receive your permit, not "up to 90 days". :axe:

how long did it take anyone else to get their permits???


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

For my Ky permit was around 45 long days. Once they got your money all they need to do is make sure they stay with in legal time period. Aren't Gov employes great. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is 90 days in TX, but when I first got mine in 1996, it took longer - it was a new process and everyone kinda over loaded the system. I am up for my 3rd renewal next year. In Texas, ya gotta go thru the whole process w/ the application and finger prints again, and ya gotta take a class AGAIN (this will be my 4th time taking that stupid class). Anyway, each time has taken a different amt of time.

Even with your 90 day rule, it may take a little longer, and there isn't much that you can do. No one really enforces that rule as long as that agency is making an effort, probably. They'll just play the "understaffed" card.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

> Even with your 90 day rule, it may take a little longer, and there isn't much that you can do. No one really enforces that rule as long as that agency is making an effort, probably. They'll just play the "understaffed" card.


I've got a feeling that's the case. I just talked to a friend of mine today who I used as reference and he tells me that they just called him yesterday. :x

So, I've got a feeling it's going to be a while...damn it!

And they are understaffed...one ccw permit officer who takes care of the whole county from what I understand, and my county is the 3rd largest in the state.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I know what it's like to have to wait, but an extra couple of weeks won't be the end of the world


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

> Well, I know what it's like to have to wait, but an extra couple of weeks won't be the end of the world


I know, it just sux.  I've got a Cougar 8040F waiting to be shipped. I'm going to be buying it from a guy in Texas, but I doubt that's he is going to wait very much longer. I was told 2 weeks ago that I would have the permit this week, but I don't think that's going to happen...since today is the end if the 2nd week. If I don't hear anything from the sheriff dept today, I'll e-mail him tonight and tell him to try and sell it to someone else. For all I know, it could be another month. :evil:

just damn...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Why do U need your permit to buy it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

> Why do U need your permit to buy it?


In NC you need a handgun permit to purchase...since the transaction will occur between two FFLs. I'm in between a rock and a hard place. Since I've applied for my CCW permit if I apply for a standard handgun permit it may cause my CCW to be delayed, at least that's what I was told two weeks ago when I called to find out the status of my CCW. So, I don't want to delay...what's already delayed at this point.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now I see why U are irritated. I am glad I live in Texas.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It took 8 days for my permit. 8)


----------



## dcs (Feb 6, 2006)

*CCW Wait*

Here in Western NY, it took almost 6 months to the day (in 2004). We can't legally purchase a handgun here without the permit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NY, CA, and Wash DC have some strict limitations, and are some of the worse places to live at when it comes to guns. That's ridiculous. Sorry dude. That sucks.

I am so, so glad I live in Texas. Grew up in Louisiana, and there was no problems there either.


----------



## beretta92D (Feb 7, 2006)

2400 said:


> It took 8 days for my permit. 8)


it was only just two days longer for mine.


----------



## Squawker (Feb 24, 2006)

js said:


> Here in NC it takes up to 90 days to get your CCW permit. I applied for mine Nov. 7th, 2005 and *still have not received it*. After calling last week to find the status on it, I was told 2 more weeks until I get it. Which would almost be right at 90 days exactly. I'm thinking they should tell you it takes "90 days" to receive your permit, not "up to 90 days". :axe:
> 
> how long did it take anyone else to get their permits???


I'm submitting my paperwork tomorrow, after the fingerprinting. Here in Nevada, it's 120 days. Utah, on the other hand. is 60 days. It will be funny to get an out of state permit before my home state permit.


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

*I live in Florida*

and it took about 4 weeks for mine.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

8 days here in Colorado..


W


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I just did my first renewal 58 days in Maine!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I gotta renew for the 4th time in 2007. I am tired of taking the renewal class that they make U sit thru. I don't mind requalifing, but I'm tired of sitting in the class all day.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

js, does this guy in Texas NEED your permit to ship it to your local FFL?? Is there any reason to deny your permit?? IF the answer is no, then I would suggest that you get squared with the seller, have him ship it to your local FFL and then you can go in and inspect it while waiting for the permit.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

About two weeks here in Arizona.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

